# Livewire talking funny



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So I put her in stall.
Come outside barn & Rimfire had doeling, gotta run.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh congrats update when you can! Is Livewire talking about Rimfire or is she expecting too?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Rimmy had a little goo.
By about 20 minutes #2 wasn't coming. The dreaded two front legs & a hind foot.
Oh Lord Jesus help me!
I shoved back the hind foot & got her out.
Then pulled out 3rd doeling who was breech.

Livewire is starting her goo ritual.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

3 doelings!! congrats! and thank goodness you were there for this one. So now Livewire is gonna go too! you will be whupped.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Keep it up!! You're doing great!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the does!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Livewire 1b so far.
These older does take too darn long between kids. Came in to wash up gotta go see what the hold up is.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pulled a nice size B, normal position. Nobody else in there.

Never put off cleaning out a stall. The bottle babies left Tues so I had to get that done while I was out there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So 2 bucks out of Livewire? Congrats!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh wow Nancy...that is wonderful! Congratulations! We can't wait to see photos!!!! Gotta post the photos! Bet they are cuties! tami


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
All pretty much traditional looking. One of Rimfire's girls has a brown spot between shoulders.
Will try to get pics tomorrow.
Livewire didn't get her pre kidding BoSe maybe that was a factor in not delivering in a timely manner.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Very cool! We can't wait to see photos! So you give a shot of BoSe before she kids?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, usually about 10 days before.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Nancy! Whew, those girls kept you busy!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Nancy...why do you give the shot of BoSe 10 days before kidding? What does that do?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Shotgun D*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*T Mys Livewire Bucklings*



The one in back was 14#!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*One of Rimfire's Ds*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Rose cuddling with her two boys*



they are just over a month


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice looking kids!

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Love the spots!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh they are adorable! Congrats! Wonder why it seems like so many people this yr are having such large babies!!? Better health? Not sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love them


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

farmerjon said:


> Oh they are adorable! Congrats! Wonder why it seems like so many people this yr are having such large babies!!? Better health? Not sure.


 :scratch: Beats me! They are usually 8-10. That boy is the biggest we've ever had. And no one got grain during pregnancy either.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice looking kids, Nancy! I like the spots, too! :grin:


----------

